# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Ψάχνω σχεδιαστικό πρόγραμμα

## johntas

Θέλω να έχει έτοιμα ηλεκτρονικά σύμβολα όπως αντιστάσεις, πυκνωτές, πηνεία...ας ειναι και trial αρκεί να είναι free   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## billy

Μεγάλες έτοιμες βιβλιοθήκες = Eagle .-  (τελεία και πάυλα).
Εχει και τριαλ, έχει και ... χμμμ (θα μας κόψουν εδω)

----------


## johntas

Μπορείς να μου δώσεις το site του φίλε; Ευχαριστώ

----------


## billy

www.cadsoft.de

----------


## gsmaster

Όλα τα σχεδιαστικά προγράμματα έχουν τα βασικά εξαρτήματα στις βιβλιοθήκες τους. Ακόμα και τα περισσότερα ολοκληρωμένα. Πολλά μάλιστα δίνουν την δυνατότητα στον χρήστη να εισάγει νεα εξαρτήματα και να φτιάξει τις δικές του βιβλιοθήκες. 

 :Smile:

----------


## billy

χεχεχεχε, τσέκαρε με λίγα λόγια και το OrCAD !!!!!

----------


## electron

Eπίσης καλό το express pcb.Το κατεβάζεις από εδώ http://www.expresspcb.com/ExpressPCBHtm/Download.htm

----------


## gsmaster

> χεχεχεχε, τσέκαρε με λίγα λόγια και το OrCAD !!!!!



Δεν μίλησα για το OrCad, γενικά μιλάω. 
Το OrCad και το Protel, είναι δύσκολα προγράμματα, και δύσκολα ένας αρχάριος θα τα μάθει.

----------


## billy

Πλάκα έκανα βρε Johnny !!  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Σοβαρά τώρα έχεις δίκιο...αυτά τα 2 είναι ζόρικα, το eagle ειναι ευκολότερο
και το express pcb ότι πρέπει για αρχάριους !

----------


## leosedf

Το Eagle δεν είχε student version που ήταν Free?

----------


## gsmaster

Αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η μετατροπή σε τυπωμένο (πλακέτα), αλλά μόνο η σχεδίαση ή και η εξομοίωση, δοκίμασε τo Tina το οποίο έχει και ελληνική έκδοση και demo, ή το Electronics Workbench (Multisim)

ΥΓ Μεταφέρεται στην κατηγορία "Software"

----------


## Lykos1986

> Το Eagle δεν είχε student version που ήταν Free?



Και τώρα έχει. Απλά δεν την ονομάζει Students version όπως πχ το OrCad. Η διαφορά από την κανονική έκδοση δεν νομίζω να σε πειράξει καθόλου. Από βιβλιοθήκες δεν έχεις κανένα περιορισμό χρήσης και επίσης μπορείς να κατεβάσεις ότι άλλο θες. Ένας περιορισμός είναι στο μέγεθος της πλακέτα που μπορείς να κάνεις. Ουσιαστικά όμως το μέγεθος είναι αρκετό για κανονικές εφαρμογές και όχι μόνο. Επίσης ένας άλλος περιορισμός είναι στα επίπεδα γραμμών που μπορείς να προσθέσεις. Με λίγα λόγια στη freeware έκδοση μπορείς να κάνεις μόνο δύο επίπεδα (πάνω και κάτω όψη) ενώ με το ολοκληρωμένο ως και 16 επίπεδα. Τώρα αν έχεις τον εξοπλισμό για να κάνεις 16 επίπεδα… έ τότε μάλλον δεν θες το Eagle!!!

----------

